# Solved: Windows 7 Processes



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

I recently upgraded to Windows 7 and it is running great!
My question is does anyone know where I can find a list of processes that I can safely stop without degrading performance? I know that some of them are not necessary but I don't know which ones I really need.
Thanks, Roy


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

royt622 said:


> I recently upgraded to Windows 7 and it is running great!


For that reason you may not want to mess too much with your process list! How much RAM do you have? If you have, say, 3GB and you don't do a lot of RAM-heavy activity like gaming or movie editing, it might be best to refrain from fiddling a lot. I have 4GB of RAM and rarely use over half at any given time. For that reason I leave things like Indexing Service on since I do have the horsepower to run it and it sure does make searches fast.

When I am filtering through processes usually a Google search for each one suffices. Some sites that often have my needed results are file.net, liutilities.com, processlibrary.com, and then some forums such as this one.


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks, hulkinator, I will take your advice and leave things as they are.
There are not too many of them running anyway.
Thanks, Roy


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You can trim down windows services, safest guide for doing this is below.

http://www.blackviper.com/Windows_7/servicecfg.htm

.


----------



## royt622 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks, Mumbodog, I will check out Black Viper.
Roy


----------

